# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - CDMA UPDATES ON#4 and Latest CDMA News [30 NOV 11] .. [+]

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [30 NOV 2011]   De******ion :   *ZTE N600 [CDMA] Repair Boot**ZTE-C X920 [CDMA] Repair Boot**Samsung SCH-S239 [ CDMA ] Repair Boot [* *Special thx to : atasalmi007** ]* Released Stuffs :  Samsung SCH-S239 JTAG PinoutSamsung SCH-S239 Full Dump RAW Format [INDIA]Samsung SCH-S239 Full Dump RAW Format [CHINA]Samsung SCH-S239 Repair FileZTE N600 JTAG PinoutZTE N600 Repair FileZTE N600  Full Dump RAW FormatZTE-C X920 JTAG PinoutZTE-C X920 Full Dump RAW FormatZTE-C X920 Repair File Latest CDMA News :  CoolPad S126 [CDMA] Repair BootHuawei C8500 [CDMA] Repair BootSamsung SCH-B229 [CDMA] Repair BootSamsung SCH-S259 [CDMA] Repair BootSamsung SCH-W589 [CDMA ] Repair BootZTE C78 [CDMA] Repair Boot *Discussion :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## nabhan_net

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## nabhan_net

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------

